# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Belgian beers available in the U.S.

## mikehayes

I would like to know what Belgian dark beers are (and are not) exported to the U.S. The plan is to travel to the US, and make sure none of the precious little airline weight allowance is wasted on beer that's already shipped there. 

I know Chimey Blue is available in the U.S.

Has anyone spotted Rochfort 8 or 10, or St. Bernardous in the US?

----------


## sparkey

BevMo gets most Belgian beers that are available in the US, and if you are going to California or Arizona, that's a good place to get them. I've gotten Leffe, Delirium, Hoegaarden, Lindemans Kriek, Stella Artois, Westmalle Tripel, and maybe some more I've forgotten, all here.

----------


## mikehayes

Thanks Sparkey.. that site is quite useful.

----------


## kristofluyten

wow, quite an impressive list they have there!

However, I also noticed a few that I have never seen here in Belgium. That are maybe beers especially for export.

----------


## Olegnok

Hi, Im going for a short trip to Belgium later in May.Id like to bring back a few crates of Belgian ale along with other general shopping.Have any of you Beneluxians got any tips on purchasing Belgian ale? Would a Carrefour in Belgium be the best place to go? Carrefour are supposedly the best on price or will they just stock the more mainstream Belgian beers like Leffe, Hoegarden etc.Thanks. Mod, feel free to move thread somewhere else if you think itll get more responses.

----------

